# What is more aggressive?



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a Krib, or a Gombi for new tank set up, and was wondering which of these cichlids are more agro? Going for the calmer of the two.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi What is a gombi???
xris


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I have pretty good luck with Kribs, they've only been aggressive while spawning or to other kribs of the same sex.


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

samaki said:


> Hi What is a gombi???
> xris


Google it and many links and images come up for Gombi cichlid.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1537

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/j_transc_gombi.htm


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

I want a good African dwarf friend for my Bolivian Ram. Do the Gombe eat snails, or fiddler crabs? Wouldn't think it could get a fiddler crab if a jewel can't, but they seemed designed for eating shelled


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think Julies of any kind are going to do well with Bolivian Rams, as the water requirements are pretty much opposite on the two. As far as Kribs with Bolivian Rams, not in a tank less than 4 feet long, and even then it's risky. Kribs are not aggressive until they spawn, as has been noted. What has not been noted is that when they do spawn, the aggression approaches and may even surpass that of a Jewel Cichlid, as do their territorial requirements. I had a 3 inch pair in a 3 foot tank that had 5 inch catfish and _Geophagus _shoved into one end of the tank when they spawned. And when I say one end, I mean practically up against the glass.

If you can get some _Anomalochromis thomasi_, they might co-exist with Bolivians in a 3 foot tank, though I guarantee they will run the tank. If they do spawn, they are not maniac aggressive like the Kribs can be. Incidentally, I had a 30 gallon tank infested with the livebearing gravel snails, and the _thomasi _wiped them out - I don't know how. Other possibilities are a bit harder to come by, and I cannot say from experience how they might behave.


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

Chromedome52 said:


> I don't think Julies of any kind are going to do well with Bolivian Rams, as the water requirements are pretty much opposite on the two. As far as Kribs with Bolivian Rams, not in a tank less than 4 feet long, and even then it's risky. Kribs are not aggressive until they spawn, as has been noted. What has not been noted is that when they do spawn, the aggression approaches and may even surpass that of a Jewel Cichlid, as do their territorial requirements. I had a 3 inch pair in a 3 foot tank that had 5 inch catfish and _Geophagus _shoved into one end of the tank when they spawned. And when I say one end, I mean practically up against the glass.
> 
> If you can get some _Anomalochromis thomasi_, they might co-exist with Bolivians in a 3 foot tank, though I guarantee they will run the tank. If they do spawn, they are not maniac aggressive like the Kribs can be. Incidentally, I had a 30 gallon tank infested with the livebearing gravel snails, and the _thomasi _wiped them out - I don't know how. Other possibilities are a bit harder to come by, and I cannot say from experience how they might behave.


Thanks for the alternative cichlid. As far as water "requirements" are concerned, I've had a variety of successful tank combo's that "weren't supposed to work", so I think the fish will do what the do best (adapt).

I really want an African Dwarf to offset my SA cichld aka creme puff. My wife's name for it when it was with my jewel before was bovarian cream puff, and the way the ram would get beaten up, but be evasive enough to go right back up to em like they were just buddies......jewel doesn't like friends. Cream puff has been lax with a variety of tank mates, and currently thinks that my red male betta is his best friend. lol!

The Gombe looks like it isn't even capable of doing much damage with the shape of its mouth being aimed downward (for shells I assume), plus I have a lot of distractions for the fish to redirect their attention (african frog, fiddler crab, and other lil fishies always seem to turn the attention elsewhere.


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

This krib seems to get along well with this German Blue Ram...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe it would be best to get a couple of female kribs. They shouldn't bother the rams when they aren't breeding, and the females are generally smaller and more colourful.

If the Julidochromis spawn, they will go after the rams, and are quite capable of inflicting significant damage.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi If I was you I will search for a south american cihlid that can live well with yur bolivian ram,
xris


----------

